
Ideas are worthless, execution is the game - rnld
https://twitter.com/rnldbl/status/1304437144451244032
======
rnld
My take on sharing ideas - let me know what you think about it.

~~~
aww_dang
This came to mind immediately, although I agree with your points overall.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtNvfJHsHsc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtNvfJHsHsc)

